# Old rice trailer weight???



## solo warrior (Mar 1, 2012)

Can any one help?? I am viewing an old rice horse trailer later and even though the owners have said it will carry 2 ponies i.e:14.2 and cob build i wondered if any one on here owned one or knew if it will carry a 14.1 med build pony and a chunky irish cob who is 14.2??? The floor is sound and we're towing it with a transit van....
many thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Although I've never used one, a friend of mine has. They are pretty unique and light weight. She used to travel with 2 average size QH without a problem.

As with any used trailer, be sure to check over the tires, bearings and the frame as well as brakes, lights, and floor.


----------



## solo warrior (Mar 1, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Thank you for your reply!! Are the old rice trailers in the USA too?? Because I hear they are pretty heavy trailers but this could just be the UK ones....?? sorry to sound a bit thick but I dont know if there the same??
> thanks again
> :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

They are relatively rare but I have seen a few. The ones I have seen, including the one a friend owned, were 2 horse models that were pretty unique. She said that hers was rather light but I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## solo warrior (Mar 1, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> They are relatively rare but I have seen a few. The ones I have seen, including the one a friend owned, were 2 horse models that were pretty unique. She said that hers was rather light but I have no personal experience with them.


Bless you thanks so much for your information


----------

